# < NEW BEETLE Styling Options > NO PAYMENTS FOR 6 MONTHS! @ Optikwerks [SIDE SKIRTS $140 a set] Fast Shipping Options, Great Customer Service!



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

<script type="text/javascript" src="//www.auctionnudge.com/profile_build/js/UserID/Optikwerks-styling/siteid/0/theme/star_grey"></script><div id="auction-nudge-profile" class="auction-nudge"><a href="http://www.auctionnudge.com/your-ebay-profile">eBay Profile Badge by Auction Nudge</a></div>

*Recent Optikwerks Reviews From Ebay customers*

<script type="text/javascript" src="//www.auctionnudge.com/feedback_build/js/UserID/Optikwerks-styling/siteid/0/limit/15/type/FeedbackReceivedAsSeller/theme/table"></script><div id="auction-nudge-feedback" class="auction-nudge"></div>


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! :thumbup:


----------

